# Beaver Creek in the Summer?



## Brian222golf (Jan 14, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone stayed at the Beaver Creek Village Hall property in the summer?  Are there a lot of things to do at that time?  Did you enjoy your stay?  Is there a pool you can use?  Can you use the Hyatt property?

Has anyone stayed at any of the other Colorado properties in the summer?  And if so - was it worth the trip.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Tedpilot (Jan 14, 2008)

Brian - The Hyatt facilities are available for your use.  I thought there were some fees involved but I was never charged when I went over there.

Any of the properties in the mountains are great in the summer.  Depending on what you like to do one property may be better than another but virtually everything that you can think of is possible from any of the locations.  I am partial to Breckenridge.  I like the hiking around there and the town is vibrant in the summer where other mountain towns can be a little flat.  However, any of the Summit County places (Breck, Keystone, Copper) are great and provide good proximity to anything you might want to do plus plenty of shopping and eats.

In any case, if you like crisp clean air, beautiful scenery w/o smog, want to strech your legs and enjoy 70 degree weather with clear skies you will love the Rockies in the summer.  Best times are late June to early August.  

What sort of activities are you interested in?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 14, 2008)

There are MANY people that prefer Colorado summers to the Winter as there is more variety of activities.

Also, summer in Colorado is much less crowded than the winter.


----------



## whatmough (Jan 15, 2008)

One of our main reasons for joining HCC was to escape the summer heat in Arizona by scheduling an annual tour of HCC properties in summer, which we have done for the last 2 years (We are long time members).  

Colorado is gorgeous in the summer with warm, not hot days, and cool nights perfect for hiking, fishing, or any of a myriad of summer activities.  There are plenty of other activites as well especially in the larger resorts such as Vail, Beaver Creek Aspen, Breckenridge, Steamboat etc.  Almost every weekend there is name entertainment brought in, symphony, theater, Jazz festivals, wine festival, etc., all in the most beautiful setting anywhere.  The best part is availability is often good, even at the last minute. Oops, shouldn't have told you that.  There go my summers!!!!!!


----------



## 3DH (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a start on great summer activities...


Bike from the peak of Vail Pass into Vail or Avon. (The bike shops in the area all have "tours" for this which offer transportation.)

Make the drive into Glenwood Springs for a day at the Glenwood Caverns - http://www.glenwoodcaverns.com/

Have a great evening of bowling in a VERY clean and contemporary (yes, I AM serious...) bowling lane -- the "Back Bowl" in Eagle - http://www.thebackbowl.com/

Enjoy a wonderful meal in Avon at Fiesta Jalisco (one of our favorites!!!)

Drive to Breckenridge for the "Alpine Slide" - http://breckenridge.snow.com/info/summer/ea.peak8.asp

Check out http://www.novaguides.com/summer.htm for rafting, paintball, Jeep tours and fishing!


----------



## vivalour (Feb 5, 2008)

TravelGuy wrote:
<<Adventure Ridge looks very cool from what I've seen. I'm bringing my 10 year old niece back to Breckenridge in March and will take her to AR for a day (which is my cover to drive the snowmobiles, etc.) I've not seen it too busy during the day but I believe it picks up later in the day. You can get more info from Snow.com. The only problem with AR is that it's in Vail and there's been no reason to leave Beaver Creek during the two weeks we've been here. And this from a guy who usually hits all five Eagle/Summit County ski resorts in any one week.>>

Colorado could be on the moon for all I know about it, but we thought we might venture out to those parts to check out the HCC properties sometime this summer. I see that our choices may be limited; availability seems tight in summer as well. Could any HCCers offer recommendations on which one(s) to visit if we are driving from Denver? We like canoeing and hiking, and will have our 11-year-old son with us.


----------



## Tedpilot (Feb 5, 2008)

Vivalour -

All of the Colo destinations have great hiking so no worries there.  Canoeing...if you want river canoeing that might be a challenge.  If you want pristine lakes then you are in luck.  For the best places I'd contact some of the mountain rental agencies and see what they have to offer for equipment and locations.  The largest conglomeration of lakes in Colo is SE of Grand Junction in Grand Mesa.  Closest HCC property would be Aspen/Beaver Creek.  Steamboat's lake is beautiful and not too crowded and picturesque plus there are a few small lakes in the vicinity that offer great opportunity - maybe book the new ranch there and give us a big review?  The third option would be Winter Park and canoe on Grand Lake.  Undoubtedly the most scenic of any of these.

As for the summer tour and driving distance from Denver....you have options.  From the Denver airport the properties in Summitt County are about 1.5 hrs...they include Breckenridge, Keystone and Copper Mtn.  Also about 1.5 hrs is Winter Park but a slightly different direction.  2-3 hrs from the airport and you can be at Beaver Creek, Aspen and Steamboat.  Telluride is a full day's drive from Denver due to the secondary roads and distance.  

You could consider open jaw flights and fly into say Steamboat, spend a few nights there, drive to Summitt for a few nights and then drive to either BC or WP and fly back out of Vail or Denver respectively.  There are also airpiorts in Aspen, Grand Junction and a few southern cities near Telluride.

Hope this helped.

Ted


----------



## travelguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Another alternative is to book a summer week at the High Country Club Breckenridge Lodge 5,000 s.f. house on 5 mountain acres and just hang out there all week!


----------



## vivalour (Feb 7, 2008)

Good suggestions, Ted and TG. All to be put into the hopper as we mull this over. Thank you.


----------



## tripTX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Beaver Creek - pool usage*

Just an FYI to add for future Beaver Creek visitors...  When we went to the unit, we were told you could use the pool, exercise facilities at the Park Hyatt next door at a cost of $30 per day for each person.  We decided we'd just go hiking for our exercise!

Loved the HCC unit there and the village.  Definitely hope to visit it again.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 11, 2008)

HCC Beaver Creek Village Hall townhouse - Loved it (with or without snow), booked it again next year (back-to-back with the HCC Breckenridge Lodge), 'nuff said!


----------

